# betta in 5 gallon?



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i have a five gallon set up with a guppy and a long finned danio
and well i was throwing around the idea of attemting to put my betta in there
will they be ok together or will there be problems?
thanks


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i dont want a lecture on how a five is too small or w.e... i just wanna know if the fish will go together because ive read that guppies are too slow and the betta can get after it... but my guppy seems to be just as fast as the danio 
thanks!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I think theyde be fine, bettas are usually only aggresive towards eachother, but just incase you might want to put some plants and decorations where they can hide, or the betta can claim its territory.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the betta will be aggersize towards the guppy due to its long fin. also the guppy may but not always fin-nip the betta. Both of these can happen or the fish can get along, it depends on the fish


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thank yall!!! yeah i released him and they were doing fine, then i came back to find that one of my guppies has a split tail! :| ahhh... well you live and learn... hes going back in his vase


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well wleocme.
As other said... so you must put something else with the bettas. but in my opinion, the betta can be in a 5 gal alone... it's better


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

*thanks*

 thanks everyone... yeah i think i read in another thred where someone said putting a betta in a 6 gallon with another fish was too small... but yeah
thanks!!! :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No the only thing is the 5 isnt big enough for the danio


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> thanks everyone... yeah i think i read in another thred where someone said putting a betta in a 6 gallon with another fish was too small... but yeah
> thanks!!! :-D


I think that 2.5 would be the absolute minimum to keep a betta by itself. I think if you were putting other fish in the tank as well I would go with a 10 gallon. That way they all have enough space to swim and its pretty cost effective as well. At Walmart you can get a whole 10 gallon kit for 50 dollars. Then after that you could throw in a few more danios too.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

My sister got te 10 gallon kit for 29.95


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes thats the price without the heater


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i am not a big fan of betta living with other fish. because they either beat up other fish or getting pick on. i don't think 2.5 is the minimum. if you keep up with the water change, you can keep betta in a gallon jar in long term. i actually keep my juvies in 32 oz. cup. as long as clean water everyday, they can grow into beautiful fish too.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Some simply dun put filter in, they do daily water change and a great weekly water change cause the tank is too small.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Lexus said:


> No the only thing is the 5 isnt big enough for the danio


 good news! the danios started nipping at my guppies so i went into protective mode or something and talked my parents into takeing the two danios into there empty 55 gallon aquarium that they have set up [[its empty because their oscar jumped out of the tank  ]] but yeah so now they have an entire 55 to temselves! cant complain about that : P


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol well atleast that problem is solved. Sorry to hear about the oscars. I still think a 2.5 is a minimun. I understand you can keep bettas in smaller but I personally don't think they look happy or make me happy in something smaller. It's nice to see them be able to swim around.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

different people have different opinion, i respect that, but i just don't believe 2.5 gallon is a must for one betta. 1 gallon is good enough for them for a few years. they have plenty of space to swim in 1 gallon.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh ok... aaa, that's your point!  Some will agree with you. I am inexperienced so I can't tell


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i just want to tell my experience. i hate to see people getting jump on when they said betta can be keep in a gallon jar and some people said the fish can't turn around in a gallon jar.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree. I liked keeping mine in a larger tank, but when I first got him, he was in a 40 oz vase and was fine for months. I think it's prettier to have them swimming around in a big tank, but I wouldn't say it's cruel to keep them in smaller. I advocate larger tanks (5-10 gallons) for people that haven't kept bettas because the temp and water conditions are easier to keep steady (which was part of why mine was in a big tank). They're pretty tough fish unless you buy them from a store that doesn't take care of them well.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> They're pretty tough fish unless you buy them from a store that doesn't take care of them well.


"In Rome, do as Romans do" and they're Roman 
I want to keep mine in bigger tanks it's more beautiful and my mom will be able to take care of them more easily. What's the minimu size of tank for you guys' breeding tank?


----------



## azenpride (Jul 5, 2005)

i put bettas in small pickle jars


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> good news! the danios started nipping at my guppies so i went into protective mode or something and talked my parents into takeing the two danios into there empty 55 gallon aquarium that they have set up [[its empty because their oscar jumped out of the tank ]] but yeah so now they have an entire 55 to temselves! cant complain about that : P


thats alot of space for two danios, i bet you cant find them both at the same time  LOL


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> What's the minimu size of tank for you guys' breeding tank?


Most people breed in 10 gal. tanks. Some use smaller, but I wouldn't use anything less than a 5 gal.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Betta's in small pickle jars? and to think I got hacked for this one.








I could understand betta fry maybe, but a grown male betta wouldn;t even be able to straiten out fully, not sure a female couple either, not thinking of the fact he would look so distorted in it, how could you injoythe fish?

Now if you want your betta with out other fish and have romm to rome,
then stop tossing your cheeseball cantainers in the trash and wash it out for them.
















they are 2 1/2 gallon by the way.....

Hearing about people do that to bettas, "putting them in a pickle jar should have to live in that small "shrunkin" house you see on the geico commercial on TV for 6 months.
reminds me of people who put large breed dogs in a 6x10 kennel.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> thats alot of space for two danios, i bet you cant find them both at the same time  LOL


heehee... your right, i cant because they ae swimming around on opposite sides most the time and they are swimming really fast... they love it


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr Aquarium, that coffee maker is so cute! I think I might have to go find one at Goodwill or something now. I've got one in a big blender. I could have a whole "kitchen appliances" theme. 
I've got bettas in pickle jars too, mine range in size from a little less than 1/2 gal, to a gallon.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't go to goodwill, just run to walmart, get a brand spanking new sunbeam one just like that for 10 bucks, 
"you don;t know anything about the one you getting and my not be safe or have bugs inside it.
Just take the dremal and make the screws in the bottom plate useable with flat head, and take the cord off, or cut the wire in half and tape the end with the plug, this one burned up so the cord it still on it, but I got into it and fixed it so it don;t mater if you plugged it in.
Just for the record, I wasn;t the first guy to do either of these.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> Most people breed in 10 gal. tanks. Some use smaller, but I wouldn't use anything less than a 5 gal.


i usually use 2 gallon tank for breeding. of course you have to watch them carefully. i usually spawn betta that are not aggressive in 2 gallon and after the fries swimming i transfer them to 10 gallon tank or larger.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that's awsome! I plan to breed bettas in 20 gals or more...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

A half full 10G tank works great to breed, but many overseas breeders use a bowl that holds a couple gallon.


RC


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I wasn't saying I didn't think anybody should use anything under 5gal. I just meant that I personally don't use anything smaller. If I had more experience I might give it a try though.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

everyone settle down. My betta I use to have lived 7 years in a betta tank that is small, like the ones you can get for cheap, with the tank, gravel and a plant for two betta's. Nothing is too small for a betta. 
The thing that I hate about bettas is that two of my bettas (not in same tank) killed my guppies and ate them. I don't suggest putting a betta in with guppies. I only think that bettas are better off in a tank, by themselves. They can be mean.
Nasty fish.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> I wasn't saying I didn't think anybody should use anything under 5gal. I just meant that I personally don't use anything smaller. If I had more experience I might give it a try though.


i didn't say you are wrong. everybody have different experience and i just share my experience.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It's alright. I just wanted to make sure everybody knew what I meant.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

*GoGoGo Fish!* said:


> everyone settle down. My betta I use to have lived 7 years in a betta tank that is small, like the ones you can get for cheap, with the tank, gravel and a plant for two betta's. Nothing is too small for a betta.
> The thing that I hate about bettas is that two of my bettas (not in same tank) killed my guppies and ate them. I don't suggest putting a betta in with guppies. I only think that bettas are better off in a tank, by themselves. They can be mean.
> Nasty fish.


I disagree and aggree,
is it fair to the fish to keep him in a coffee pot? NO, that is my is sits on a self in the spare room, it was fun for a coule days to take a couple pics and show off,

Bettas Kill guppies, that is what bettas do, guppies are food in the eyes of most fish.
iin a fishes eyes they see it as 
"will it fit in my mouth, can I eat that, can I breed with that"

How would you like to be locked in a pet carrier without room to move? Oh yeah forgot we need to add a couch so you to sit and sleep on in there to..
..
I have a male and female betta in my 75g right now, with kribs, angels, platties, mollies, cory cat, couple tetras, danios, white clouds, and a few others, you know where my betta hangs out, in the hornwort, that is his hang out.....he don;t bother anything in there, some of them use to pick on him now and then, but anymore he;s just part of the tank work....
I won;t say outting a betta ina bowl is ok or not, but how can you get any injoyment out of a fish that can;t hardly move around.......


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I forgot to ask, and Please correct me if i am wrong,
isn't one of the most common cases of fin rot with bettas the ones inthe small spaces?

Put them in a big tank and let them be happy, so everyone isn;t coming to the forums every other day "my betta is sick help me, I don't want him to die"


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think most people who keep bettas should keep them in larger tanks. It's a lot of work to keep them healthy in small spaces, and most people don't want to do the work. That's why they end up with fin rot. The space isn't the issue, it's the amount of care needed.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> I think most people who keep bettas should keep them in larger tanks. It's a lot of work to keep them healthy in small spaces, and most people don't want to do the work. That's why they end up with fin rot. The space isn't the issue, it's the amount of care needed.


i agree with this. it is not about space. true, beginners should work with something bigger because they haven't master the feeding and water changing part yet. but sadly, many people go with something like 1 gallon to start with because they think it is small and cool and don't waste lots of space. but what they don't realized is the 1 gallon tank have gravel and such is really hard to clean and 1 gallon require 100% water change once or twice a week. plus all the beginner mistakes they will make and not aware of them problem until it is too late.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Speaking of small spaces and betta, you all remember that post before the crash with a littl glass ball on a ladys purse with a betta in it? can with food and everything so you could have one with your while you was out shopping,,,,,,,,pretty sick if you ask me...

"a ball barely big enough to get the fish in to boot" and some place sold these things, internet web site with all kinds of dumb stuff


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, i remember that. that was impossible to carry around because the weight of the water. plus the fish should die after a week because the stress when you move the fish around. i am not a girl, but to me that thing look really ugly. i can imagine that people all around you laughing at you and go home with a sore arm for carrying that thing around for a day. plus the fish dying in there and start rotten... not a pretty sight. people with common sense will know this idea will not work out for both fish and the owner.


----------

